# FM Transmitters



## mandodude (Aug 31, 2008)

I'd also like to add an FM Transmitter this year. My theme is gothic graveyard so I want my soundtrack to be pumped out through the transmitter throughout the season. I use speakers outside on the big day. Anyone have any recommendations on makes/models?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I carry the Ramsey line.
I believe there is a thread or 2 here for a few discussions on what everyone liked and disliked a couple of years ago.
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=10223&highlight=transmitters
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=8046&highlight=transmitters
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=3813&highlight=transmitters


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

Hey I bought one last year fro F.E and was very happy with it the only thing I didn't realize when I bought mine I bought the one u have to assemble yourself but once I figured it all out it was pretty easy to put together and worked like a charm we used it for the Haunt it self on Halloween but we had are pro Haunt in the local mall and used it in there for a play over and many store in the mall played are station for the 3 weeks we were in the mall.... Frightener's has great deals and there very good quality also shipping is ASAP...


----------



## billman (May 3, 2006)

Frighteners Entertainment stuff looks excellent!! For the money looks like you get alot.

For those of you who are on the cheap and don't mind a little surgery. You can buy them for under $10 on Ebay and do this:

http://www.christmasdisplays.net/fmtransmitter.php

Video:
Cheap FM Transmitter on Vimeo


----------



## billman (May 3, 2006)

Plus, This site is great to find open radio station frequencies to broadcast on in your area:

http://www.radio-locator.com


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Thank you.
Just an FYI-it is only legal to sell the kits in the US.


----------



## mandodude (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks for all of your feedback!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Sometime after the first of the year I am planning on buying one. But Jeff has been really tough getting a hold of as of late.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

I have a couple of those Belkin I picked up last year. Couldn't find a hack at the time so I never used them. Will have to give it a shot if I get time. Thanks for the link Billman.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Terrormaster said:


> I have a couple of those Belkin I picked up last year. Couldn't find a hack at the time so I never used them. Will have to give it a shot if I get time. Thanks for the link Billman.


I actually did that. The christmas sites have a hack for that.

http://www.christmasdisplays.net/howtovideos.php
http://www.christmasdisplays.net/fmtransmitter.php


----------

